# dropping levels



## tejbat6 (Feb 21, 2013)

after an 8 year lull in cycling activity due to health issues I am now returning to "normal" riding
I was used to riding Audax events , 100 to 600+ kms almost every weekend + a few spins "round the block" time permitting during the week
* years ago I was..T2 and on metformin, and coped very well. Except on London Edinburgh London...had to be rescued by wife in middle of night from Carlisle, she was not happy. Was 28 or something near next day at GP`s. Her exact words, " you are bl**dy mad!!"
anyway, I survived
Getting going again I have been testing on rides of 25-35 miles as follows
Start, after food  circa: 12
after 1 hour   5.7
after another hour low to mid 4`s
back home..raid the fridge as in must have NOW
I drink every 10 to 15 minutes as in the past
have a jam sandwich and drink at the stops
Have just tried High5 4:1 energy drink last couple of rides, results no different
As I am due/need to up the mileage in the next few days I am a bit concerned I might end up carting the fridge with me
any advice will be given a try
have considered testing half hourly a few times to get a more detailed pattern, if any


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you adjusting your insulin doses at all? Or perhaps you would benefit from a change in insulin regime, to make things more flexible?


----------



## tejbat6 (Feb 22, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Are you adjusting your insulin doses at all? Or perhaps you would benefit from a change in insulin regime, to make things more flexible?



thanks Northerner, why didn`t I think of that   
just had a long discussion with DN @ 6 month review. Explained cycling problem.
will be making minor adjustments over the next few weeks and seeing what happens, then see her again in 3 months


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2013)

tejbat, 

Especially as you are a bit 'extreme sports' why don't you give Runsweet a call?  If they can sort Steve Redgraves regime out, a few cycle maga marathons shouldn't cause em too much trouble to advise on!


----------



## megga (Feb 22, 2013)

Not at your level, but i have just got into cycling and had the same problems.
I reduced my insuline to only 20% got some GlucoseC from boots and just sip that, i take some dried fruit as well for the extra energy, and always have my dextrose sweets on me.


----------

